# Screw size for PSB Stratus Mini?



## pedrobogus (May 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am trying to figure out what screw size fits into the PSB Stratus Mini speaker. I have read that some speakers use 6mm screw but would like some confirmation. I could take one of them to the local hardware store but that would take effort. I am lazy and figure someone knows this.

Thanks.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, I don't know the answer. I think you're going to be stuck unscrewing one and going to the hardware store.


----------

